# orignial Nancy Drew novel before they went through the PC wash



## lwhitehead (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi I need the original Nancy Drew novels the ones before they went through the PC wash edit, I looked her up and discovered that she is a Wasp girl 16 years of age in 1930 which is when the first novel was published until 1948 they were written and her adventurers, however Nancy is product of her world and class her first critic stated that she was product of Racism and Classism.


Nancy never incountered poor people or the effects of the Great Depression, or have poor friends she portrayed as a Supergirl perfect at what so put her hand too, but to my mind there class tend to think that there good at what ever they put there hands too not realizing that how much of fool that they are in real life.


So I got the idea what a Nancy Drew like character who thought she was a Supergirl and was presived as the best girl detective around wasn't, but the Daughter of her Housekeeper was. Tracy Adams(Nancy Drew my version of her) thinks she is a Supergirl who is good at anything she puts her hand too she is sweet as Betty Crocker, but she is completely in the dark how she treats others like her childhood BF more like a pet, 

Mr Adams is the DA major US city were Old Blood money families are, I kept him being an Lawyer but he does have one blindside his Daughter he loves her to death and would do anything for her, that's why Tracy has the view that she is a Supergirl. He aslo has the same funny rader when comes to treating people.

Now the main character is the same age in the first novel 16 as Tracy, she is the Daughter of the Housekeeper she is Catholic in the 1930's, a time that wasn't friendly in America along with Jews they weren't loved class of people. Since her childhood she was forced to keep an eye of her out of trouble. Unlike Tracy she developed a strong mind, keen senses and sour wit, but unlike Tracy she is very plain and wears Glasses.



LW


----------



## Greimour (Oct 26, 2014)

*Resists urge to correct a few spelling mistakes* :love_heart:

*Fails*



> Nancy never *encountered* poor people or the effects of the Great  Depression, or have poor friends she portrayed as a Supergirl perfect at  what so put her hand too, but to my mind *their* class tend to think that  *they're* good at what ever they put there hands too not realizing that how  much of fool that they are in real life.



Anyway; not sure where you can get them if you can't buy them at normal places of purchase such as Amazon or whatever. I suppose you could try contacting Nancydrewsleuth.com and seeing if one of their team can help you. They have gone through a lot of the original books so I am guessing they know where to find them.


~Kev.


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry for the spelling mistakes I'm doing the best I can, but the point I was trying make is that Wasp Nancy isn't as perfect as she thinks she is. My main character is stuck in her shadow so to speak I want to show that lovely rich girls like her tended to get the rewards of life while those who really worked for it don't.

LW


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 27, 2014)

I remember the "old" Nancy Drew, and in fact until today I didn't realize that she had endured a modern-day makeover. Here's a link to a source for ND books, with old 1930s editions mixed with the new stuff. Some cost only 1¢. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6yrb2kz98g_b


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 28, 2014)

It was in 1959 that the original stories went through the PC whitewash, Bobbie Ann Mason was her harshest critic she wrote in 1975 The Girl Sleuth: A Feminist Guide, truefuly I'm seeking al sides of the story and setting. But as Lucifer once stated no one is that perfect, Nancy Drew to my mind is too perfect for words, hence why I came up with the idea in the first place of have someone else solving the crimes. BTW it seems I upset her loyal fan base with this idea for novel series if worse comes to worse they sue me, 

update on my main character although she is the Daughter of Housekeeper they are Polish Catholics and desendants of the last Royal House of Poland, but she doesn't know it.

LW


----------

